# wird coldplug abgeschafft?

## Yonathan

nabend.

vorgestern beim update auf die neue udev-version wurde eben diese von coldplug blockiert. ich habe das udev-update lieber verschoben, da ich mir net sicher bin, ob alles noch nach einem emerge -C coldplug funktionieren würde.

weiß da jemand was drüber? wie soll das ohne coldplug alles laufen?

yona

----------

## misterjack

benötigte module in /etc/module.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 eintragen und emerge -C coldplug  :Wink:  coldplug ist imo sinnvoll bei livecds, ansonsten zusätzliche boot-zeit verschwendung

----------

## klemi

 *Quote:*   

> benötigte module in /etc/module.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 eintragen

 

in Verbindung mit coldplug - welche Module??

Ist mir nicht klar.

Ich habe udev auch nicht upgedatet.

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## misterjack

@klemi

wie der name der datei schon sagt -> kernel-module

so nochmal für dich, für was coldplug da ist:   coldplug init.d program to load modules at bootime

----------

## hoschi

hotplug ist "ueberfluessig"

coldplug, na ja, jeder der seinen kernel selber kompilieren kann braucht es nicht.

ich wuerde keines vermissen, ganz ehrlich. bei sowas wie ubuntu oder fedora siehts da schon anders aus.

----------

## meax

 */usr/portage/sys-fs/udev/Changelog wrote:*   

>   03 Apr 2006; Greg Kroah-Hartman <gregkh@gentoo.org>
> 
>   +files/udev-start-089.sh, +udev-089.ebuild:
> 
>   089 release
> ...

 

Ist jetzt wohl in udev eingebaut.

----------

## klemi

coldplug blockiert bei mir noch immer.

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## manuels

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> hotplug ist "ueberfluessig"

 

wieso, ist das nicht dafür zuständig, dass die module geladen werden, wenn ich meine pcmcia wlan karte einstecke?

----------

## UncleOwen

 *klemi wrote:*   

> coldplug blockiert bei mir noch immer.

 

Und das wird sich auch nicht aendern.

----------

## deejay

Steht ja auch einen Post darüber, das Coldplug nun in udev enthalten ist.

Gruß

deejay

----------

## trikolon

ich habe irgendwo im forum gelesen dass das update auch sehr kernelversions abhängig ist. ab 2.6.15 läuft ein emerge -C coldplug && emerge udev problemlos (bei mir ging mit 2.6.16 alles glatt). leute mit älteren kernel hatten probleme weil udev ab der neuen version irgendwie einen anderen befehl zum starten hat.

hier der link dazu: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-450038-highlight-coldplug+udev.html

----------

## Alexi-5000

Hm, ich habe coldplug mal aus meinem System unmerged und aus dem runlevel boot rausgenommen (Kernel 2.6.15-r1)

habe udev geupdatet und bekomme beim starten nun reichlich fehlermeldungen

```
kobject_register failed for usbhid (-17)

 [<c02d1851>] kobject_register+0x49/0x69

 [<c0134f22>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x54/0x9a

 [<c0135fdd>] load_module+0x82e/0xad6

 [<c0136314>] sys_init_module+0x6c/0x192

 [<c0102e91>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

usbcore: registered new driver usbmouse

drivers/usb/input/usbmouse.c: v1.6:USB HID Boot Protocol mouse driver

kobject_register failed for usbhid (-17)

 [<c02d1851>] kobject_register+0x49/0x69

 [<c0134f22>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x54/0x9a

 [<c0135fdd>] load_module+0x82e/0xad6

 [<c0136314>] sys_init_module+0x6c/0x192

 [<c0102e91>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for usbhid (-17)

 [<c02d1851>] kobject_register+0x49/0x69

 [<c0134f22>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x54/0x9a

 [<c0135fdd>] load_module+0x82e/0xad6

 [<c0136314>] sys_init_module+0x6c/0x192

 [<c0102e91>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-8178  Wed Dec 14 16:22:51 PST 2005

kobject_register failed for ehci_hcd (-17)

 [<c02d1851>] kobject_register+0x49/0x69

 [<c0134f22>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x54/0x9a

 [<c0135fdd>] load_module+0x82e/0xad6

 [<c0136314>] sys_init_module+0x6c/0x192

 [<c0102e91>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for uhci_hcd (-17)

 [<c02d1851>] kobject_register+0x49/0x69

 [<c0134f22>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x54/0x9a

 [<c0135fdd>] load_module+0x82e/0xad6

 [<c0136314>] sys_init_module+0x6c/0x192

 [<c0102e91>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for uhci_hcd (-17)

 [<c02d1851>] kobject_register+0x49/0x69

 [<c0134f22>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x54/0x9a

 [<c0135fdd>] load_module+0x82e/0xad6

 [<c0136314>] sys_init_module+0x6c/0x192

 [<c0102e91>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0a.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

kobject_register failed for uhci_hcd (-17)

 [<c02d1851>] kobject_register+0x49/0x69

 [<c0134f22>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x54/0x9a

 [<c0135fdd>] load_module+0x82e/0xad6

 [<c0136314>] sys_init_module+0x6c/0x192

 [<c0102e91>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for uhci_hcd (-17)

 [<c02d1851>] kobject_register+0x49/0x69

 [<c0134f22>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x54/0x9a

 [<c0135fdd>] load_module+0x82e/0xad6

 [<c0136314>] sys_init_module+0x6c/0x192

 [<c0102e91>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb
```

  :Sad: 

Fehlt noch was? Kernel o.ä.?

Alexi-5000

----------

## klemi

Wenn ich coldplug rausnehme aus dem boot-level bleibt der Rechner beiem booten hängen - kein Maus und Tastaurtreiber wird geladen.

Und unzureichend beantwortet wurde bisher das hier:

 *Quote:*   

> tux ~ # emerge -avuD --tree --world
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *klemi wrote:*   

> Wenn ich coldplug rausnehme aus dem boot-level bleibt der Rechner beiem booten hängen - kein Maus und Tastaurtreiber wird geladen.
> 
> Und unzureichend beantwortet wurde bisher das hier:
> 
>  *Quote:*   tux ~ # emerge -avuD --tree --world
> ...

 

Naja, das besagt einfach nur, dass das coldplug paket das udev paket blockiert.

Beides kann nicht zur gleichen Zeit existieren oder geupdatet werden.

Vorangegange Threads besagten schon, dass es bei einer neueren udev eine Veränderung gab,

die sich nun mit coldplug beisst.

Coldplug ist auch kaum nötig, da man diese Dinge auch über Kernelmodule lösen kann (berichtigt

mich, wenn ich flasches sprach).

Alexi-5000

----------

## klemi

Die Blockade-Situation sehe ich auch.

Ich such nur nach dem Grund. Auch gibts keine neue unstable für coldplug - und mir fehlt der Hintergrund, welche Features im Kernel installiert werden müssen um coldplug zu unmergen. Wie gesagt - wenn ich coldplug im meinem jetzigen System herausnehme geht bei mir rein gar nichts mehr.

Oder muß vielleicht hotplug unmerged werden? Bei mir liegts nutzlos rum. Jedenfalls in keinem Runlevel.

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *klemi wrote:*   

> Die Blockade-Situation sehe ich auch.
> 
> Ich such nur nach dem Grund. Auch gibts keine neue unstable für coldplug - und mir fehlt der Hintergrund, welche Features im Kernel installiert werden müssen um coldplug zu unmergen. Wie gesagt - wenn ich coldplug im meinem jetzigen System herausnehme geht bei mir rein gar nichts mehr.
> 
> Oder muß vielleicht hotplug unmerged werden? Bei mir liegts nutzlos rum. Jedenfalls in keinem Runlevel.
> ...

 

Hm, soweit ich weiss, ist eine Neuerung in udev verantwortlich, warum sie nicht mehr koexistieren können. Welche,

kann ich Dir nicht sagen.

Nimm nicht hotplug raus! Bei gentoo.org lass ich in einem Thread, dass ein user das gemacht hat, danach ging

gar nichts mehr. Will mal schauen, ob ich den Post finden kann...

----------

## Alexi-5000

Ach, Mensch, etwas weiter oben stehts doch...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-450038-highlight-coldplug+udev.html

Gruß, Alexi-5000

----------

## klemi

Ok, ich habe coldplg -C gemacht und dann rc-update del coldplug.

Anschließend udev geupdated und neu gebooted - arbeited super!

Habe Kernel 2.6.15-r1 - darunter gehts wohl nicht, steht hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-450038.html

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## klemi

Ok, ich habe coldplg -C gemacht und dann rc-update del coldplug.

Anschließend udev geupdated und neu gebooted - arbeited super!

Habe Kernel 2.6.15-r1 - darunter gehts wohl nicht, steht hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-450038.html

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *klemi wrote:*   

> Ok, ich habe coldplg -C gemacht und dann rc-update del coldplug.
> 
> Anschließend udev geupdated und neu gebooted - arbeited super!
> 
> Habe Kernel 2.6.15-r1 - darunter gehts wohl nicht, steht hier:
> ...

 

Na Prima.

Ich habe quasi das Gleiche vollzogen und den gleichen Kernel.

Bei mir läuft zwar auch alles, habe beim Booten allerdings Fehlermeldungen (sind weiter oben zu lesen).

Alexi-5000

----------

## trikolon

Alexi-5000:

bau doch den kernel mal neu und emerge alle module/treiber neu. also zb nvidia usw. und dann mach noch ein revdep-rebuild. mal sehen ob das was bringt

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

mit udev-089-r2 sollte das System auch mit kernel <=2.6.14 wieder booten, da udevstart nun wieder mitinstalliert wird.

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *trikolon wrote:*   

> Alexi-5000:
> 
> bau doch den kernel mal neu und emerge alle module/treiber neu. also zb nvidia usw. und dann mach noch ein revdep-rebuild. mal sehen ob das was bringt

 

Ja danke, ich strebe das mal an, wenn mein Openoffice in zwei Eiszeiten und drei Urknallen durchkompliert ist.

Das könnte helfen. Dann meld ich mich noch mal für Feedback.

Alexi-5000

----------

## Sourcecode

 *trikolon wrote:*   

> ich habe irgendwo im forum gelesen dass das update auch sehr kernelversions abhängig ist. ab 2.6.15 läuft ein emerge -C coldplug && emerge udev problemlos (bei mir ging mit 2.6.16 alles glatt). leute mit älteren kernel hatten probleme weil udev ab der neuen version irgendwie einen anderen befehl zum starten hat.
> 
> hier der link dazu: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-450038-highlight-coldplug+udev.html

 

Jau dito, darum hab ich mich auch zuerst über diesen Thread hier gewundert, ich habe gestern nochmal ein Gentoo System aufgesetzt:

kernel 2.6.15-r1 (Gentoo Sources)

hotplug  20040923-r1

coldplug 20040920

udev 087

Und da hat nix irgendwas blockiert da läuft alles nahtlos ohne Probleme zusammen, ich hab davon noch garnix mitgekriegt...

*jetzt bin ich verwirrt*

----------

## l3u

Also ich habe und hatte noch nie Cold- oder Hotplug und hab es bisher nicht vermißt (auch nicht bei ner PCMCIA-WLAN und -LAN-Karte)

----------

## firefly

Libby du hast schon hotplug installiert, zumindestens hotplug-base, denn hotplug-base ist momentan noch eine abhängigkeit von udev

----------

## Alexi-5000

So, ich habe mal ein rvdep-rebuild gemacht.

Habe coldplug auch wieder gemerged und zum default runlevel hinzugefügt.

Die Fehlermeldungen bleiben:

```
dmesg
```

```
kobject_register failed for usbhid (-17)

 [<c02d1851>] kobject_register+0x49/0x69

 [<c0134f22>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x54/0x9a

 [<c0135fdd>] load_module+0x82e/0xad6

 [<c0136314>] sys_init_module+0x6c/0x192

 [<c0102e91>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for usbhid (-17)

 [<c02d1851>] kobject_register+0x49/0x69

 [<c0134f22>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x54/0x9a

 [<c0135fdd>] load_module+0x82e/0xad6

 [<c0136314>] sys_init_module+0x6c/0x192

 [<c0102e91>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for usbhid (-17)

 [<c02d1851>] kobject_register+0x49/0x69

 [<c0134f22>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x54/0x9a

 [<c0135fdd>] load_module+0x82e/0xad6

 [<c0136314>] sys_init_module+0x6c/0x192

 [<c0102e91>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0a.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

kobject_register failed for ehci_hcd (-17)

 [<c02d1851>] kobject_register+0x49/0x69

 [<c0134f22>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x54/0x9a

 [<c0135fdd>] load_module+0x82e/0xad6

 [<c0136314>] sys_init_module+0x6c/0x192

 [<c0102e91>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-8178  Wed Dec 14 16:22:51 PST 2005

kobject_register failed for uhci_hcd (-17)

 [<c02d1851>] kobject_register+0x49/0x69

 [<c0134f22>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x54/0x9a

 [<c0135fdd>] load_module+0x82e/0xad6

 [<c0136314>] sys_init_module+0x6c/0x192

 [<c0102e91>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for uhci_hcd (-17)

 [<c02d1851>] kobject_register+0x49/0x69

 [<c0134f22>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x54/0x9a

 [<c0135fdd>] load_module+0x82e/0xad6

 [<c0136314>] sys_init_module+0x6c/0x192

 [<c0102e91>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for uhci_hcd (-17)

 [<c02d1851>] kobject_register+0x49/0x69

 [<c0134f22>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x54/0x9a

 [<c0135fdd>] load_module+0x82e/0xad6

 [<c0136314>] sys_init_module+0x6c/0x192

 [<c0102e91>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for uhci_hcd (-17)

 [<c02d1851>] kobject_register+0x49/0x69

 [<c0134f22>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x54/0x9a

 [<c0135fdd>] load_module+0x82e/0xad6

 [<c0136314>] sys_init_module+0x6c/0x192

 [<c0102e91>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Adding 500464k swap on /dev/hdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:500464k
```

Kan damit jemand was anfangen? Ich habe keine Kernelmodule verändert.

Hatte ausschliesslich coldplug unmerged damit ich, wie im Thread beschrieben, udev

updaten konnte. Coldplug ist wie gesagt wieder drauf, Fehlermeldung bleiben...

Alexi-5000

----------

